# Mariacarla Boscono - walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week 24.01.2016 x1



## brian69 (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Jan. 2016)

Mariacarla hat ein hammer kleid an.


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

she's stunning


----------

